# NBA, NCAA Mens Basketball



## truebluefan (Oct 22, 2007)

The NBA starts its season next week! 

NCAA begins its play on Nov 10. 

For those of you looking to discuss Basketball I invite all of you to this forums sister site: Basketball forum. 

http://www.basketballforum.com/

We cover all of the major NBA teams, all NCAA Div I conferences, D league, Euro Basketball, Most minor pro leagues, the NBL, and WNBA. 

Hope to see you there!


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

*BOOO SPURS!*


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

You gonna bring that to my Spurs. Raptors are just a really good college team.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Yo, why you hatin on Sam Mitchell and the T.Dot boyz?


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

TD has more talent in his toe then the whole Raptors team has in their entirety.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

You wanna say that to his face?


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Pop will mess you up. Air Force Academy ftw.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Smitch says Simma Down!


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

Rockets will finally be the leader of the Texas teams this year. Artest FTW


----------

